# Hand-wind vs automatic self-wind Panerai movements



## p_477 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello!!

Pros and cons of both Panerai movements (Hand-wind vs automatic self-wind).
Which one do you recommend?

Thanks!!


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

My friend has both the auto and hand-wind models and he mentioned that the crown stem breaks off too easily on the manual model - like it did with his (he was able to pull the crown and stem right out - while just trying to set time). When he had it repaired at the service center they said this is common with the manual models. 

Of course this is just his experience. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nolander (Feb 11, 2006)

Hand wind- you have to wind it daily, every couple days, etc. depending on the model. They are possibly more durable than autos because there is no moving rotor. They can be overwound though. 

Auto- no daily winding, some Pam auto movements are thicker than their hand wound movements (I think). They may be a tiny bit more expensive to service, esp. if in house. 

Really, it just depends on your preference. I personally would chose based on the looks and feel of the watch and go with whatever movement it has. They both have their pros and cons.


----------



## Scott S (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the "mechanical-ness" of my inhouse handwound movement. It's part of the charm of the watch, and it's a jewel to view its "heart." I have plenty of other automatic watches, but I really love the PAM Historics.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Lets do the comparison between the 3 days (P900x vs P300x)

P9000/9001:
Somewhat wobbly feel of the rotor
Quick hour advancement is a plus
Thick movement but the diameter can still fit on 42 mm case
PR indicator on 9001/9002

P3000:
Smooth winding (in comparison with 6497)
Some has PR indicator (P3001/3002)
Big diameter of the movement (only fit on the 47 mm case) but it is thinner than the P900x

None of them are that particularly good to look at..


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Handwinding a luminor is a joy. There is something special about popping open the lever of the crown guard and giving it a good wind. 

I don't own a rad but I think it would be somewhat annoying to unscrew the crown to wind it everyday. Once in a while sure, but not as a daily. Rad owners feel free to jump in. I plan to add a rad at some point (handwind of course) so I would like to hear your feedback.

Rich


----------



## galavanter (Nov 25, 2010)

I was delighted to discover only recently that the manual wound P.3000 movement also has an independently adjustable hour hand. 47mm is still big, but a manual wind with a jump hour adjustment is a rare bird indeed, and a very desirable feature for this OTR trucker.

P.3000 calibre calibre Panerai watches



Synequano said:


> Lets do the comparison between the 3 days (P900x vs P300x)
> 
> P9000/9001:
> Somewhat wobbly feel of the rotor
> ...


----------



## boxterduke (Dec 26, 2016)

Synequano said:


> None of them are that particularly good to look at..


Due omg , how is this not good to look at?


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Synequano said:


> None of them are that particularly good to look at..


I dunno.. I think they're pretty aesthetically appealing! Not as "beautiful" as something that's purposely decorated to be so, but being an engineer I definitely appreciate the aesthetic appeal of a very finely finished piece of machinery.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

The 8-day manual wind movement is awesome.

Just wind it up fully and leave it for a week, and wind it up on the same day every week.

Manual movements are usually more robust, in terms of the winding mechanism, or so I have read somewhere.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Maybe my expectations were too high,but I find the handwound movts from Panerai are a bit too covered with all the metals covering the geartrains and barrel....I knew they made the skeleton P2002 before and that actually looks good....maybe soon we'll see skeletonized P300x or P90xx


----------



## EdmundGTP (Dec 1, 2011)

Synequano said:


> Maybe my expectations were too high,but I find the handwound movts from Panerai are a bit too covered with all the metals covering the geartrains and barrel....I knew they made the skeleton P2002 before and that actually looks good....maybe soon we'll see skeletonized P300x or P90xx


That would be very cool


----------

